# doll sweaters



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I had many ask about my pattern for a simple american girl raglan sleeve sweater and finally I wrote it up..had made it up as I went along and never wrote it down..well having a friend make one from my pattern and she said last night she was nearly done and no problems at all..any crafters write up patterns from things they do? Not as easy as you might think even for a simple one. I am going to sell the patterns so it has to be correct.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Those are really cute!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

pretty cardis :sm02:


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

Ohhhh, how cute!!!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I love how the details make them look just like kid sized ones. Your patterns would make it easy to make girl / doll sets. Good job. Please let us know when the pattern is available.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I love those sweaters. If you sell it I would like to buy a copy. I think it is well worth it.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I love those sweaters. If you sell it I would like to buy a copy. I think it is well worth it.[/quote
> It should be ready tomorrow


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I had many ask about my pattern for a simple american girl raglan sleeve sweater and finally I wrote it up..had made it up as I went along and never wrote it down..well having a friend make one from my pattern and she said last night she was nearly done and no problems at all..any crafters write up patterns from things they do? Not as easy as you might think even for a simple one. I am going to sell the patterns so it has to be correct.


I did forget to mention i am doing the pattern for the basic cardigan not with the other stitches on it but once you do a plain one average knitter can easily add stockinette stitch etc for a little interest..some i did alot of seed stitch etc..


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> I did forget to mention i am doing the pattern for the basic cardigan not with the other stitches on it but once you do a plain one average knitter can easily add stockinette stitch etc for a little interest..some i did alot of seed stitch etc..


I'm still interested. The plain one is as cute as can be. I'll watch for your post when you sell the pattern.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They're all lovely, the patterns should sell well.


----------



## bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

I also think they are soooooo cute please send me a note when you are ready --not on here every day thanks so very much


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the poppy sweater pattern which is similar to yours... but I am interested in purchasing yours also. Please post when it is available! Thanks!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> I have the poppy sweater pattern which is similar to yours... but I am interested in purchasing yours also. Please post when it is available! Thanks!


I will posta note here when it is ready and also of course in with patterns section..I just need my friend to finish the sweater using my directions to be sure all is right and easy to follow...simple pattern but this is new to me ..


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Adorable sweaters. Would love to purchase the pattern.


----------



## ann.peacock (Feb 28, 2013)

I would love a pattern too .So cute xx


----------



## Deanie1129 (Jan 10, 2016)

Your sweaters are very cute. I would like to see what you do with all those punches in the picture, lol. Your work area looks just like mine. Enjoy


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

All adorable!!


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

I, also, will purchase a pattern.... Sweet design !! ????


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Woolyarn said:


> I, also, will purchase a pattern.... Sweet design !! ????


not sure about sales out of the country as far as the price ..and postage..anyone know about this..If I charge $2 USA and one self addresssed stamped envelope..??


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute. I'm sure it will be a good seller.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

It might be simpler to charge $2.00 through paypal and send a PDF of the pattern. This way would make it much much easier for the buyer. I think you would do better financially with this method. (instant gratification).


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mambrose3 said:


> It might be simpler to charge $2.00 through paypal and send a PDF of the pattern. This way would make it much much easier for the buyer. I think you would do better financially with this method. (instant gratification).


Isn't there a fee for PayPal? Maybe I'd have to charge a tad more?


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

You might have to charge more. Including a hat pattern would make it worthwhile.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mambrose3 said:


> You might have to charge more. Including a hat pattern would make it worthwhile.


the pattern is just a simple page of directions so I can't charge much really and the hat pattern I used I will give info on where to get that. I am sure pay pal will charge very little..will have to look into that..not like I will get dozens of orders from Canada etc..I will post it little later this morning for USA sales and then find out about other as soon as I can


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

ann.peacock said:


> I would love a pattern too .So cute xx


i just posted it for sale on the designer pattern shop if you are interested


----------



## bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

yes I am will you send the pattern pdf that's the only way I can receive it


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

bowie said:


> yes I am will you send the pattern pdf that's the only way I can receive it


are you in the USA? I am doing this pattern now in usa only and witha self addressesd stamped envelope...wont that work for you? I do not have paypal at this time


----------



## bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

yes -I am here in pa. send me your address and how you want me to send it thankyou so much diane


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

bowie said:


> yes -I am here in pa. send me your address and how you want me to send it thankyou so much diane


lol our pm's crossing..ok i just sent the info..thanks again...


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> i just posted it for sale on the designer pattern shop if you are interested


...and where do I find the designer pattern shop? (I've tried looking but didn't find it, so thanks for helping me navigate.)


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jeannne said:


> ...and where do I find the designer pattern shop? (I've tried looking but didn't find it, so thanks for helping me navigate.)


It is at the bottom of the home page of the forum..if you can't find it let me know but go to bottom of the site


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Deanie1129 said:


> Your sweaters are very cute. I would like to see what you do with all those punches in the picture, lol. Your work area looks just like mine. Enjoy


You must see all my posts showing cards I make..have done hundreds...love my punches!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I write patterns and also test, both knit and crochet. Make sure you add plenty of photos, front and back, gauge info, abbreviations list. I look forward to seeing your pattern. I published mine on Ravelry--love the effortlessness of selling there.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

ann.peacock said:


> I would love a pattern too .So cute xx


It is now available and posted in designer pattern shop ..pm me if interested


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

misslucille40 said:


> I love how the details make them look just like kid sized ones. Your patterns would make it easy to make girl / doll sets. Good job. Please let us know when the pattern is available.


It is now available..i am sorry if i already contacted you..gotten so many requests and trying to cover them all ..if interested please pm me..I am charging $2 in usa plus a self addressed stamped envelope


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> not sure about sales out of the country as far as the price ..and postage..anyone know about this..If I charge $2 USA and one self addresssed stamped envelope..??[/quote
> since I wrote this i decided I am do out of usa for $3 thru paypal and then i will send pattern via email if interested pm me


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Sue Fish said:
> 
> 
> > not sure about sales out of the country as far as the price ..and postage..anyone know about this..If I charge $2 USA and one self addresssed stamped envelope..??[/quote
> ...


----------



## magsm (Nov 4, 2011)

this is 2 of your sweaters I made after you sent me the pattern by email


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

magsm said:


> this is 2 of your sweaters I made after you sent me the pattern by email


wow they are wonderful..so glad you liked it and got them done so quickly..sure the little gals will love them and want more and more!!
Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I had many ask about my pattern for a simple american girl raglan sleeve sweater and finally I wrote it up..had made it up as I went along and never wrote it down..well having a friend make one from my pattern and she said last night she was nearly done and no problems at all..any crafters write up patterns from things they do? Not as easy as you might think even for a simple one. I am going to sell the patterns so it has to be correct.


I am so glad to hear that so many that bought my pattern have made one or more and really like it..nice easy pattern and fun to see little girls enjoy them too


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mambrose3 said:


> Adorable sweaters. Would love to purchase the pattern.


I am anxious to see pictures of sweaters done by all those who bought my pattern


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I plan on posting as soon as I make one.... they are adorable!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> I plan on posting as soon as I make one.... they are adorable!


Lol well hurry!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Remember Christmas is right around the corner lol start knitting lots of the sweaters..nice little thing to donate also..many have the fake american girl type dolls too


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I had many ask about my pattern for a simple american girl raglan sleeve sweater and finally I wrote it up..had made it up as I went along and never wrote it down..well having a friend make one from my pattern and she said last night she was nearly done and no problems at all..any crafters write up patterns from things they do? Not as easy as you might think even for a simple one. I am going to sell the patterns so it has to be correct.


For those who ordered the pattern and i have not recieved payment yet..I want you to know I am going away for a week and if your payment comes during that time I will mail as soon as I get home


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They're all so lovely


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

yona said:


> They're all so lovely


Thank you ..


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I had many ask about my pattern for a simple american girl raglan sleeve sweater and finally I wrote it up..had made it up as I went along and never wrote it down..well having a friend make one from my pattern and she said last night she was nearly done and no problems at all..any crafters write up patterns from things they do? Not as easy as you might think even for a simple one. I am going to sell the patterns so it has to be correct.


so many here have bought my pattern and I'd love to see some pictures..please post when you make them


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I had many ask about my pattern for a simple american girl raglan sleeve sweater and finally I wrote it up..had made it up as I went along and never wrote it down..well having a friend make one from my pattern and she said last night she was nearly done and no problems at all..any crafters write up patterns from things they do? Not as easy as you might think even for a simple one. I am going to sell the patterns so it has to be correct.


Hope those who bought my pattern have gotten their little sweaters made!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I had many ask about my pattern for a simple american girl raglan sleeve sweater and finally I wrote it up..had made it up as I went along and never wrote it down..well having a friend make one from my pattern and she said last night she was nearly done and no problems at all..any crafters write up patterns from things they do? Not as easy as you might think even for a simple one. I am going to sell the patterns so it has to be correct.


Im well acquainted with how hard it is to write up a pattern bec i have tried to write up what i do with my selbu mittens (see by my name ) and im really poor at that.

Id really like your pattern so look forward to that!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Carole Jeanne said:


> Im well acquainted with how hard it is to write up a pattern bec i have tried to write up what i do with my selbu mittens (see by my name ) and im really poor at that.
> 
> Id really like your pattern so look forward to that!


I have written it up and sold dozens of the patterns now so if you want to send me two dollars for the pattern I will email the pattern to you upon receiving your payment.
Please message me if you are interested thanks


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Sue Fish said:


> It is at the bottom of the home page of the forum..if you can't find it let me know but go to bottom of the site


How do you find something in the designer section without going through all 83+ pages?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nancy F said:


> How do you find something in the designer section without going through all 83+ pages?


If you are wondering about my doll pattern for the sweater you can just message me and I can give you my mailing address for the payment of two dollars I do not do PayPal and also wanted to be known that I can only sell in the USA since I don't do PayPal


----------

